
Turing's Hammer – Computation and Chaos - oxtralite
https://kylehovey.github.io/blog/turing-basins
======
oxtralite
An exploration of the conceptual link between abiogenesis and the notion that
sentience and computational structures can arise naturally as a consequence of
the logical underpinnings of reality.

